# CPT code 93288 and 93641



## cvand1972 (Mar 19, 2009)

We have just recently started billing for EP services and took on 3 more physicians who do these services at the hospital.  
When they do any type of interrogation in the hospital, should I be appending the 26 modifier?  Same with the 93641 (lead testing)?
I was originally told that the interrogation codes should not be coded with the 26 modifier, but Medicare is denying for invalid place of service and I can't find the policy.  
As for the 93641; I think I found a policy that the global can't be billed as an inpatient, but if appended with the 26, it can, so just wanted to check on that with you all too.


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, you would append modifier 26 to both these codes when performed at in a hospital setting.  To verify if a pacemaker or ICD interrogation codes require a modifier, refer to the Medicare fee schedule. It lists fees for both the technical and professional service.


----------

